
Apple asks FCC to keep iPhone 4 details under wraps - r11t
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/06/18/apple_asks_fcc_to_keep_iphone_4_details_under_wraps.html
======
Batsu
_It is standard practice for Apple to request confidentiality from the FCC.
But the request has been viewed as curious by some, considering that
prototypes of the near-final iPhone 4 design were publicly disassembled,
revealing many of the new device's secrets._

The letter was probably prepared months ago, or quite possibly is the same as
previous letters. Other than the items on the second page, at the top (above
the graphic), I'm sure it's indistinguishable from the ones issued for
previous models.

------
maxharris
Perhaps they're hiding support for CDMA?

